# New to me Used Lang



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)

I found this onilne yesterday finally got in touch with the guy last night and went this morning to look and it followed me home 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 It is about 4-5 years old and needs a good cleaning, the tail light wires put into clips, and maybe some paint. He had a custom bottom rack made but also gave me the originals. It is the model 84 with warming cabinet. Sorry Johnnie I had to buy it.


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 18, 2008)

Great score Piney!


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 18, 2008)

congratulations, very nice unit.


----------



## richtee (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow... Snif... brings a jealous tear to mah eye...

Piney, you da LANG kinda man now!

<maybe when I grow up>   LOL!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 18, 2008)

Sweet!! Nice smoker Piney, congratulations!
Next smoke out is at Piney's house...


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats Piney. I knew that thing would follow you home. Time to fire it up and get a fattie on there. ;)


----------



## ronp (Aug 18, 2008)

Ha, I knew last night in chat it was comming home with you.


Nice.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)

Ya know the guy set me up when I pulled in his gate this morning I could see smoke and he had it fired up with a little fire going and it just really looked good with smoke coming out that stack.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I'll be. Congrats Jerry, nice lookin rig.


----------



## vlap (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice score! What did you pick it up for? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks great PW.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 18, 2008)

1900 and he wouldn't budge at all


----------



## dingle (Aug 18, 2008)

Funny how that just followed ya home Piney!! And what a sales tactic!


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 18, 2008)

well, how much?  we are all dying to know - then we can cry.

It looks like it is in great shape.   a little paint on the firebox and it'll be like new.

I just bought the same on new from Ben this spring - about 4 grand and worth every penny.  they cook like a dream.

PigRoast.com has the instructions on seasoning and instructions on how to cook with it online - I found it very helpful.

It is a wood miser and after about 5-10 smokes, I was cruisin'.  If you have smoking experience, you'll do even better.

I fire it up for just ABTs and some chicken - nothin' to it.

there is one mod I am going to make - on the upper rack, I'm going to put a little metal in the track, so it slides out smoothly - now, it twanks to one side and you have to fool with it, I want it to slide smoothly and not get jammed - PITA when its hot and you want to close the door and get back to cooking.

Good going and let us know how much?  Dang, you're killin me!

Brad


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 18, 2008)

I just saw there was a 2nd page - you know smokers from KY tend to be a little slower.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1900 - deal and a half - about 1/2 of new - I'da jumped on that too - good for you.

If you need any help, there are a bunch of us out there with 84 deluxes.

Love it!  Brad


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice score on that. I'd love to have one of those just for the fun of a big rig,
but then would have to get an even larger freezer. Good luck.


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 18, 2008)

congrats piney now hurry and that thing over here before it get blown away


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see your first cook on that baby!!  Its worth every penny, There is an 84 up this way I've been trying to get for that price, and it doesn't have the warmer!


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 18, 2008)

I know how excited you were last night and very happy it worked out for ya PW.  Great score.!!!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 18, 2008)

That be a fine lookin rig yall bought there jerry!  Glad ya got it buddy!  Enjoy yerself, well deserved.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 19, 2008)

You lucky guy you. Congrads buddy.


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice looking smoker. Too far away for me to consider. Glad you got such a good deal.


----------



## seboke (Aug 19, 2008)

Alright Jerry, Welcome to the club!!  I could "hear it in your voice" in chat last night, kenow that thing would follow you home!!  Congrats buddy!


----------



## capt dan (Aug 19, 2008)

Ah Yes, the brotherhood of Lang, continues to grow.  I am very happy for ya Piney. I know you will love it. Time to start cuttin more wood!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , and buyin more meats.

You did good my friend!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 19, 2008)

Pineywoods
Congradulations on a fine smoker; it is probably a dream of just about all of us that smoke, hopefully someday.....


----------



## desertlites (Aug 19, 2008)

nice-real nice.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 19, 2008)

You know, Jeff ought to convince Ben Lang to put a link to SMF on his website!!  I think we(SMF) sell a lot of smokers for him:-)

PS--although, Langs do sell themselves!!!!!!


----------



## ck311 (Aug 19, 2008)

congrats on the new smoker looks awesome. a little TLC and there with be TBS


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 19, 2008)

What an awesome purchase, I'm so happy for ya!!!

Now that you and Seboke have one, maybe a Lang throwdown is in order ...


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 19, 2008)

Heck Laurel we're gonna line them up at the gathering and have you smoke us up some good grub  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   We're gonna let ya have a throw down with yourself hehe


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 19, 2008)

A throwdown with myself .... at least I know I'd win!


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 19, 2008)

HMMMMM    Throwdown?  Lang?   Count me in!


----------



## neens (Aug 20, 2008)

lets do this then


----------



## capt dan (Aug 20, 2008)

this could be good! depending on the day, I may play!


----------



## seboke (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea!  Maybe something like a real BBQ cook off that displays the capabilities of these fine figs??  Maybe all participants make one brisket, one butt, a rack of ribs, maybe a chicken, with one qview showing the langs loaded up with meaty treats?  Sumo, your idea, you volunteering to be an unbiased (go Florida!) Madam Chairperson?


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 21, 2008)

I'd be honored to be a chairperson, just not a judge.


----------



## crockadale (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice score Jerry. I've now mised two of them in Fl. I guess i'll just have to save the pennies and take the drive to Ga. and get one.


----------



## div (Aug 23, 2008)

thats a condo compared to where a guy sleeps on a battleship in the navy lol


----------

